# Private pool hire in Dubai - anyone know?



## slr722 (Feb 8, 2015)

Been searching for sometime now. I want a private pool to hire in Dubai where me and my wife can use it and our children.

Only option I have seen so far is going to a hotel or a private holiday villa where the pool is private for the room or villa - so you need to hire the entire villa holiday home or the entire penthouse hotel apartment and stay the night!

Really appreciate any help on this.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Do you live in a villa or an apartment ? (Serious question)

If the former, why not buy an above ground pool from Ace Hardware ?


----------



## slr722 (Feb 8, 2015)

Villa. I don't have the space in the garden. I also don't like those pools


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Can I ask why?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

slr722 said:


> I also don't like those pools


Fair enough.

I can't see any good reason why anyone would rent out just a pool in a villa - I know Dubai offers most things but I think you're stretching it a bit 

I dont think I have ever heard of anyone renting out a pool other than the above ground ones which are fine - but good luck with your search.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Go to a beach club or a decent hotel - The One and Only Royal Mirage get's my vote - and there's a pool bar too!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

He wants a private pool and sounds like he doesn't want to spend the money for a hotel with a private pool as part of your suite. 

My guess is that despite the UK flag with his username he's a conservative Muslim and doesn't want to be swimming in pools fouled by the presence of other people. 



The Rascal said:


> Go to a beach club or a decent hotel - The One and Only Royal Mirage get's my vote - and there's a pool bar too!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> He wants a private pool and sounds like he doesn't want to spend the money for a hotel with a private pool as part of your suite.
> 
> My guess is that despite the UK flag with his username he's a conservative Muslim and doesn't want to be swimming in pools fouled by the presence of other people.


Nothing like a bit of integration is there.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Haha. 

If the real issue is the wife then she should look at Dubai Ladies' Club and I think Mushrif Park behind Mirdif has gender segregated pools (but never been there so can't confirm).

If he wants the whole family swimming together then tough luck. His options are very limited.



The Rascal said:


> Nothing like a bit of integration is there.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Here's an idea, ask the people in your social circle that may have a pool if you can use theirs?

When my mates are away they let us use their pool.


----------



## slr722 (Feb 8, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> He wants a private pool and sounds like he doesn't want to spend the money for a hotel with a private pool as part of your suite.
> 
> My guess is that despite the UK flag with his username he's a conservative Muslim and doesn't want to be swimming in pools fouled by the presence of other people.


Yes I am British citizen. _Fouled_ by the presence of other people? Charming, care to explain Boy George. 

We are conservative Muslims. My wife wears the Niqaab and I also I don't feel comfortable swimming with mixed pools especially with women around - bit of distraction for me 

Al Mamzar Beach Park and Al Mamzar are two beautiful empty beaches we use on a weekly basis and love it - but were serious swimmers; both very active in the sport and a pool is after all a pool! Many advantages over open water.

I guess it is option to ask friends some of whic have pools but I would prefer a hired service. Don't feel like asking friends. I found a swimming company in Al Quoz (swimtime.ae) they don't hire for family but they do women and children. Problem is wife already Emirates Ladies Club but that means I cannot swim with wife and baby.

The other reason is I want to teach *my baby to swim* and there was a dads only class in Jumeirah Madinat but that has stopped. 

I do not mind paying a hotel or renting a villa on a weekly basis say one day a week to use the facilities. You could say I am stretching the limit but despite being conservative Muslim you say many locals here and many non locals also do occasionally fancy a bit of privacy with family alone.

This is Dubai! Surely it will be here if no where else! Back home in the UK we hire an entire swimming pool out for 45 pounds an hour! Get a life guard, and a entire pool to ourselves!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Then why are you bothered about swimming with other people, including different genders?

Millions of Muslims have no problems doing this. I see happy Muslim families swimming in mixed pools and in the open seas, including ladies in full abayas. 

Your lack of tolerance and flexibility is definitely something that makes you peculiar despite your British passport.



slr722 said:


> Yes I am British citizen. _Fouled_ by the presence of other people? Charming, care to explain Boy George.
> 
> We are conservative Muslims. My wife wears the Niqaab and I also I don't feel comfortable swimming with mixed pools especially with women around - bit of distraction for me
> 
> ...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

slr722 said:


> This is Dubai! Surely it will be here if no where else!


Dubai only does things which make money and judging by the number of conservative Muslims in the Wild Wadi, Yas Waterworld etc, the demand for private swimming pools for hire is pretty much nil.

The bit about your answer I don't understand is how you can say you are serious swimmers at Al Mamzar Beach Park? Its not as if its a private beach with nobody around - there are always other people there arent there ??

But good luck and well done in teaching your child to swim - its a pity that they won't get to use a pool with other people in the future though. Most of the fun is with other people.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I used to rent swimming pools in schools for work programs, you could enquire directly to the schools or, more realistically, to companies who operate swim programs on school premises (eg Active sports academy, Aquaswim? Hamilton aquatics though i think they're closed now) - they often block book pools for the entire after school hours and weekends but only use peak times where there's demand for classes, and are often keen to recoup some money on the ununtilized times.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Racing_Goats said:


> I used to rent swimming pools in schools for work programs, you could enquire directly to the schools or, more realistically, to companies who operate swim programs on school premises (eg Active sports academy, Aquaswim? Hamilton aquatics though i think they're closed now) - they often block book pools for the entire after school hours and weekends but only use peak times where there's demand for classes, and are often keen to recoup some money on the ununtilized times.


Great response Goaty


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Do you actually drive an SLR722? lol


----------



## slr722 (Feb 8, 2015)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Do you actually drive an SLR722? lol


I wish I was !


----------

